# Pavlova - can I use white vinegar instead of white wine vinegar?



## OM2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I want to make a pavlova 
I've read up in many places the ingredients 
One of them is white wine vinegar 
I've only got white vinegar at home - will this do? Is it the same thing?
As I understand it white wine vinegar is one of the ingredients that make the egg white like marshmallows (or at least this is what I read in one recipe) 

Thanks in advance 



Omar


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2011)

OM2 said:


> I want to make a pavlova
> I've read up in many places the ingredients
> One of them is white wine vinegar
> I've only got white vinegar at home - will this do? Is it the same thing?
> ...



Yes, white vinegar can be used!


----------



## OM2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks,, much appreciated


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2011)

What is "pavlova"?


----------



## OM2 (Dec 22, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> What is "pavlova"?



pavlova - Google Search


----------

